# water supply to toilet cuts out



## Albear (Dec 5, 2009)

My wife turn off the supply line to the toilet and when I turned it back on, no water came on.  I removed the flexible line at the stop value and when I turned the value on, water came out.  I hooked up the line and the toilet started to fill but at half way the pipe in the wall thundered and no more water.  I did the same thing again and it filled about a quarter of the way and then bang and it stopped again.  I replaced fill tube assembly and that didn't help.  The cold water to the sink and tub work fine.  I did this a few more times with the same result.  I am baffled!


----------



## Raindem (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm just guessing but you might have some loose debris in your inlet valve.  The banging you hear is the shudder of the pipe when the water flow is suddenly blocked by whatever is in there.


----------



## majakdragon (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you still had debris in the line when you changed the fill-valve. This is now blocking the flow. Disconnect the flex pipe again and run water for a minute. You may need to flush out the fill valve also.


----------



## Albear (Dec 5, 2009)

I removed the flexible hose and drained about 2 gallons of water and then it shut off again.  I reattached the flex hose and closed the stop valve.  After about 10 minutes I opened the stop valve and the toilet start to fill but it stopped again.


----------



## Launchpad (Dec 5, 2009)

I had a situation somewhat similiar to that with a work toilet. It would part way and shut off because of debris in the line. We kept a hammer beside the toilet and tapped on the lines to get it working again. Not a recomended solution, but it worked for a bunch of lazy redknecks....


----------



## Redwood (Dec 5, 2009)

Are you using a Watts FloodSafe supply line for your toilet?


----------



## Albear (Dec 5, 2009)

I am using a Watts flood safe auto-shutoff connecter.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 5, 2009)

OK, I'm gonna guess that Watts FloodSafe supply line connectors aren't at the very top of Redwood's list of "favourite things".


----------



## Superpack (Dec 8, 2009)

I always put pipe dope on the ferule before I install a new angle stop and especially if I am reusing the old ferule. Some of the new 1/4 turn stops don't touch the ferule when slipped onto the pipe so if that is what you have you need to tighten it enough to slide the ferule on the pipe to make contact with the new valve.

Regards,


----------



## Redwood (Dec 17, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> OK, I'm gonna guess that Watts FloodSafe supply line connectors aren't at the very top of Redwood's list of "favourite things".



How right you are Nestor they are well known for false trips.

The method he described of shutting off the water and loosening the compression fitting on the angle stop valve then retightening it and turning the water back on is how they are reset.

Unfortunately they are also becoming well known for failing at the connection between the compression connection and the flood safe valve which floods the home.

I would get rid of them ASAP

Unfortunately they are a marketing gimmick gone wrong that serves no useful purpose.
Can you imagine a need for a valve that offers protection from a no-burst hose bursting?
Sounds redundant to me...


----------

